# February 2008 Pool #1 Winner



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

32 . . . . . . SteveDMatt

mastershogun....
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............
SteveDMatt....
Troop_lee...........
rack04..........
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 
JaKaAch............ 
dantzig.............
doctorcue...........
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........
jjirons69........


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats Steve. I have you address. Should be able to ship soon.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

WTG Steve! Will have something on the way ASAP.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

mastershogun....
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........
rack04..........replied
ca21455..........replied
RUDY351....... 
JaKaAch............ 
dantzig.............
doctorcue...........
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........
jjirons69........

Addy sent to all. Thanks guys.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

congrats... I probably won't be able to send out until wednesday


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_Nice job Steve. Will hand deliver this week... :ss_


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats Steve!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

*:ss Congrats Steve.:ss​*I will get it mailed out this week..:tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats Steve!! Will have you set up before long.


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice work. I'll have something out ASAP!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

mastershogun....replied
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............replied
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........
rack04..........replied
ca21455..........replied
RUDY351....... replied
JaKaAch............ replied
dantzig.............
doctorcue...........
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied
jjirons69........replied


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Matt, here ya go.

DC# 0103 8555 7493 3542 6268


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

On the way:

0408 5010 4110 0404 5447


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Grats, Steve! Got your address. I'll get your winnings out in the next couple days.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Same here Steve. Congrats and the shipment will be out this week.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

mastershogun....replied
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............replied
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........replied
rack04..........replied
ca21455..........0408 5010 4110 0404 5447
RUDY351....... Received....nice selection, thanks Buddy
JaKaAch............ replied
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied
jjirons69........replied


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

mastershogun....replied
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............replied
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........replied
rack04..........replied
ca21455..........0408 5010 4110 0404 5447
RUDY351....... Received....nice selection, thanks Buddy
JaKaAch............_0306 2400 0000 3230 8250_
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied
jjirons69........replied

Going out today Steve.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

mastershogun....replied
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............replied
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........replied
rack04..........replied
ca21455..........Received....Over the top man!
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............0306 2400 0000 3230 8250
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied
jjirons69........Received....Nice selection


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

mastershogun....replied
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............replied
SteveDMatt .... 
 Troop_lee...........0103 8555 7493 1784 6978
rack04..........replied
ca21455..........Received....Over the top man!
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............0306 2400 0000 3230 8250
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied
jjirons69........Received....Nice selection

Going out tomorrow!!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

mastershogun....replied
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............replied
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........0103 8555 7493 1784 6978
rack04..........replied
ca21455..........Received
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............0306 2400 0000 3230 8250
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied
jjirons69........Received


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

mastershogun....replied
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............replied
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........0103 8555 7493 1784 6978
rack04..........0103 8555 7491 8397 6908
ca21455..........Received
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............0306 2400 0000 3230 8250
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied
jjirons69........Received


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

mastershogun....replied
tech-ninja.......replied
 Triolent............0103 8555 7493 1064 0498
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........0103 8555 7493 1784 6978
rack04..........0103 8555 7491 8397 6908
ca21455..........Received
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............0306 2400 0000 3230 8250
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

mastershogun....replied
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............0103 8555 7493 1064 0498
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........0103 8555 7493 1784 6978
rack04..........0103 8555 7491 8397 6908
ca21455..........Received
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............0306 2400 0000 3230 8250
dantzig.............replied
 doctorcue...........0103 8555 7491 9878 6455
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

mastershogun....Received....Very nice
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............0103 8555 7493 1064 0498
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........Received....Thanks, couple of my favs.
rack04..........0103 8555 7491 8397 6908
ca21455..........Received
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............Received....Very nice
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........0103 8555 7491 9878 6455
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

mastershogun....Received
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............Received....Very nice
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........Received
rack04..........Received....Way over the top brother!
ca21455..........Received
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............Received
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........0103 8555 7491 9878 6455
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

mastershogun....Received
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............Received
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........Received
rack04..........Received
ca21455..........Received
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............Received
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue..........Received.....Awesome Pepin selection
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Grats, brother!

mastershogun....Received
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............Received
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........Received
rack04..........Received
ca21455..........Received
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............Received
 dantzig.............sent 0307 1790 0001 2760 3873
doctorcue..........Received.....Awesome Pepin selection
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

mastershogun....Received
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............Received
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........Received
rack04..........Received
ca21455..........Received
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............Received
dantzig.............Received......You did some research, all my top picks.Thanks!
doctorcue..........Received
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........replied


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

In the mail!

0103 8555 7494 3769 6040


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

mastershogun....Received
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............Received
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........Received
rack04..........Received
ca21455..........Received
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............Received
dantzig.............Received......You did some research, all my top picks.Thanks!
doctorcue..........Received
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........*0306 3030 0002 8076 9942*


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

mastershogun....Received
tech-ninja.......Received......Nice selection, I getting into the smaller smokes, Thanks.
Triolent............Received
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........Received
rack04..........Received
ca21455..........Received
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............Received
dantzig.............Received
doctorcue..........Received
dbradley..............
yourchoice...........Received.....Very generous. Thanks for the great smokes.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

mastershogun....Received
tech-ninja.......Received
Triolent............Received
SteveDMatt .... 
Troop_lee...........Received
rack04..........Received
ca21455..........Received
RUDY351....... Received
JaKaAch............Received
dantzig.............Received
doctorcue..........Received
dbradley..............Received
yourchoice...........Received

All done here Peter. Thanks for the great selection guys. Very generous.


----------

